# Our new family member...



## gocanes (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi.. New to the forum. 

Our family recieved a very special and cute Havanese pup on Christmas. Very timid at first but has really opened up his personality and is very fun. He's now 17 weeks old.

He's also started some bothersome habits and I'm looking for advice and or comfort if it is normal behaviour.

1- I'm top dog - if I'm around he's always at my feet and doesn't leave my side. He will play with my wife and two boys but only if I'm not around. If I'm there he will gravitate to me and just follow me around the house.

2. - He's growled at my youngest son (6yo) a few times. We've reacted with a stern no and held the muzzle the first couple of times. This last time my wife yelled at him NO and he seemed fearful for a few minutes but has since done it once more.

3. He stays all night in the crate from the first time he got home with no potty problems or much wimpering or crying... With Christmas break over for the kids and my wife (teacher) - today is the first day he spent 7 hours during the day in the cage - again no potty problem but I'm wondering if it's too much time in the crate? he's been free around the house since this afternoon and we've walked him 3 or 4 times since we got home and let him play and run in the yard for about 20 min or so... 


Anyhow sorry for the long post, but we are first time pet owners and want to do the right thing and provide a proper home and environment for our PUP

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi! Do you have a name we can address you with? I have a hard time knowing how to talk to someone when they don't post a name...do I just say
"HEY" ???

Anyway..welcome to the forum..You have definitely come to the right place for help, support and all the yakkity-yak stuff! :biggrin1:

I found the best way to un-stick a dog from one person is for others the offer little treats..feed them their dinner, or take them out.

As for the growling part, that usually occurs when a puppy hasn't learned 
"who" is in charge...Correcting him with a sound "no" is good..

Personally, I don't think I could crate a dog for more than a couple of hours.
I have read though, that the dog should have enough room to be able to stand up and turn around in the crate.

No doubt you will be getting alot of helpful suggestions here shortly..

Do you have any more pictures to post of your cute little guy??..I love the name Mojito!


----------



## gocanes (Dec 18, 2007)

Ooops... 

name is Tony

THANKS


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi, Welcome! Congratulations on your new puppy. 

I believe that a set up of an ex-pen is very comfortable and safe for the puppies. Ex-pens are available at Petco, PetSmart and other pet stores as well as on the web. 
You can keep a piddle pad (for peeing and potty), a water bowl, a food bowl, your puppy's crate and a couple of toys in the ex-pen. You can crate the puppy at night and leave him in the ex-pen when you can't watch him all the time or when you go out. 

I found the book "The Havanese" by Diane Klumb very useful since I too like you was the first time pet owner and wanted to make sure I understood the breed well to nurture a happy, well-adusted puppy. The other book I recommend is " How to raise a puppy you can live with". 

Good luck! Look forward to seeing more pictures. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

HEY.. Tony:biggrin1:

It would be great if you could add your name to your signature...

I also wanted to tell you that from what I can see of Mojito in your avatar..he looks very adorable!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Tony--Welcome to the forum. I love Mojito's one black eye. 

1. Let the others participate in Mojito's care such as feeding, walking etc. 
2. Even a 6 year old can help with some basic training such as sit. Let him give the reward treat.
3. Make sure the child knows how to approach the puppy.
4. I agree that you need an expen for work days or other times when you are away. It gives the puppy more room, a chance to go potty on a pad, and a chance to play, eat, drink. You can connect the crate to the pen for sleeping.
5. I like to take my dogs for a good walk prior to leaving for work. 

Tony, keep coming back. Bring more pictures and stories of your new family member.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're smart to stop the growling at people. (I don't mind growling at playmates if they are dogs, but I don't let them growl at people unless it was deserved.)

Be careful in how you correct. These guys are soft and he is young. You will get very frustrated if he starts submissive urination. I think the males are much more likely to get into that and it is not fun to change. Try to do as much positive training and distraction from bad behavior instead.

Yes, I think 7 hours is an awfully long time, especially at such a young age. If you can give him a break in the middle of that or leave him in a safe, confined area like an exercise pen (x-pen or ex-pen), that would be better.

Welcome to you and Mojito! I look forward to hearing more about his life with you guys.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello!
I also agree with the ex-pen for extended away-time. I like crating my puppies when I leave the house, but I never leave them for more than an hour, maybe 3.5 longest.
I also have an ex-pen (short for exercise pen!) set up. You can put food, toys, small crate and puppy pads all inside and it's just peachy to leave puppy there for seven hours. One worry: if you have a jumper, they may figure out how to jump on crate and jump out of ex-pen! It's also a fab idea to give the dog a great AM walk before leaving.
I also agree with having the kids share with the care! My 9 year old walks the dog in the morning and all the kids take the dogs out back to potty, they all give treats, feed and water the dogs. 
One little fun tip: as a family, we sometimes sit down to watch the Dog Whisperer at night. The kids learn simple tips (and so do we!) about being calm assertive pack leaders. It is time well spent! And the kids just love, love Cesar!
Good luck! Enjoy your CUTIE!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I read the mentioned book, and I'm not a part of the breeder world, but when I mentioned Diane Klumb at a Havanese Open House I got dagger looks from the breeders present. I guess she's part of the Havana Silk Dog controversy according to my breeder. Whatever. I am not into all of that, but I must say, it really was a helpful book and she didn't go into any of the Havanese vs. Havana Silk Dog bologna in the book. I skipped all of the "way the legs should be formed" chapters because I was confident in my breeder...I guess that would be the most controversial parts of the book. 
She mentions the ex-pen, which I totally agree with and would have purchased if I would have ended up with a younger pup, as I originally thought. I also really enjoyed her chapter on the "what will I eat today" picky Hav eater, as I have one of those. I've basically just trusted my instincts and figure, as I did when breastfeeding my children, that if they're eliminating regularly, and full of energy, and growing that they are getting what they need.

I have a seven and a half year old boy and a three and half year old girl. They have both been raised with dogs, including a great dane, but I ALWAYS supervise their dog contact. So far, Posh has growled at my three year old twice in the last two months. Both times Posh has been chewing on her "bully stick" and my daughter Violet has put her face way down to Posh's. I have been right there and said "no" and grabbed Posh's cheeks. I have also told the kids that Posh's crate is COMPLETELY off limits. Both of my children feed Posh treats and make her sit and gently take them. They also play fetch with her. One thing my breeder suggested, and I hadn't thought of this was having daily "quiet" time with the puppy, cradling her on her back like a newborn and speaking softly to her, and definitely including the kids so she doesn't think of them as "playthings."
I think it really boils down to dogs are dogs and kids are kids and you must supervise contact, especially in the beginning so that the relationship grows and blooms positively. I think having a great dane has really hammered it home to me how important a well trained dog is...same goes for the wee ones.
Also, Posh likes me best so far...but I think as time goes by, she will form unique bonds with each family member for different reasons. I can already see this happening, as the first month we had her she would stay in her crate, even with the door open the whole time I was gone, waiting for me to come back and wouldn't even pee for my husband...that has completely changed.
Sorry this was so long...I'm good at giving unsolicited free advice.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We played a game with our dogs that would probably work for you. We played Hide and Seek. It was a great way to teach the dog his name and get him to come to others. Hold the dog in the middle of the room and have the other family members hide (not too hard because you want the dog to be able to find them. We played at night with a lot of the lights off. Once they are hidden, one of the family members calls the dog. If they need help, go with them to find the person. When the person is found, the dog gets a treat. Then the next family member calls the dog and so on.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it might be helpful if you got a book on puppies . There are a lot of good ones out there - you might want to look on Amazon.com /
I think 7 hours in a crate is too long for a puppy .. I think that the puppy books will tell you as much . Also It is a good idea to start and make sure you little one is socialized - to other people rather than just family members . 
You need to take him out and about - be sure to be aware of the warning of not letting them down on the ground until their basic immunizations are complete .. You can carry him in your arms and he will feel protected .
There are other threads that might be helpful to you about puppies .. You might also want to consider a puppy class - this helps them learn their manners from other dogs and helps to socialize them as well .. 
Ian Dunbar has a great book on puppies ..
Welcome to the forum Tony ..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Tony,
welcome to the forum! 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you have received some good advice, so I just wanted to say welcome  And we need more pics of the pup!

Amanda


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Tony,

:welcome: to the forum. Everyone gave you great advice already. 

Your baby is beautiful.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave: Hi Tony! And :welcome: to the forum. Here's a link to a thread you may find helpful. There are pictures of how many of us have set up expens and sleeping areas for our pups.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2281

Congratulations on your new addition. From what I see in your avatar, he looks to be a real cutie. Any chance we can get more hoto: of the little doll? :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:welcome::wave: Tony


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Tony. Welcome to you and Mojito. He looks like a cutie.
I agree that 7 hrs seems like too long for him to be crated. The ex-pen set up would be a good idea for you if you have the room to set it up. It really doesn't have to be that big, but it would give him some room to play during the day.

Also, I think when people read that a certain breed is good with kids, they think the puppy is programmed for kids. I think they just see them as a small creature and sometimes, a possible threat. 

I think getting a book is a great idea. And if you read the threads, you will find a wealth of information.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tony,
Welcome to the Forum. Mojito looks like a cutie. I will chime in on the pro ex-pen bandwagon. My DH and I both work outside the home but we never crated our girls while at work. That seemed way too confining for a puppy. We set up the expen/crate and we use a doggy door so the dogs had room to play, sleep, eat and potty. We did crate them at night for their first year.
I also second the not yelling at them part. A firm no is okay but not yelling NO at them. The last thing you'd want is to create a puppy that is afraid of you. 
I look forward to seeing more photos of Mojito.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know about some of you guys, but I never left toys in Sophie's pen when I went out, as I was always afraid she might tare or chew off a piece and choke on it (same with Gabriel) It took me awhile of observation..getting to know their "toy" habits before I would leave anyting on the floor. Gabriel is still a definite NO GO, as he is a destructo dog..I've yet to find a good toy for him that he doesn't demolish. He's even chewed up towels that I have left by the door ..UGH!!!

Leslie..thanks for sharing the expen thread! Great ideas!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tony!:wave: He is a cute pup.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

welcome Tony....Mojito is a cutie....and because of you, I got to see the thread on expen set ups...somehow I missed that before. Some of you have some very creative "homes" for your furbabies!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just to clarify are you saying 7hrs in the crate all at once or 7hrs with many potty and play breaks inbetween? Typically a puppy can only hold their bladder for as old as they are. So a 3 month puppy can be crated for 3hrs, 5month for 5hrs. But leaving a puppy for 7hrs straight is definitely way too long.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Tony - you are so lucky to "hav" (haha) found this forum while your guy is a puppy. 
First off - I LOVE the name, very cute.
I wish that when I got my first Hav that this forum was here. I did not find it until my third was on his way home, but have learned SO much, and gained such insight into different issues. You will get lots of different opinions and experiences that we all have had - you will have to sort thru them all but it will eventually come to the perfect solution that works for you. 
I do agree with all that say that being in a crate for that long, for such a long pup is a lot to ask. I found than an xpen with potty pads, and a crate attached, with a water bowl inside worked best for us. My guys are only left around 4 hours at a time, and are 4,3 and 1. I do believe that they could wait longer, but thankfully I am able to do this. I strongly suggest you look in to the xpen situation, you will find your puppy is much happier. 8 hours at night when all is dark & quiet is very different than being up during the day (as we all know as humans!)
The growling needs to be addressed and it sounds like you have gotten some good advise on that.
It is normal for him to follow around the one person he feels closest to. My three follow me everywhere, and when I say everywhere - I mean everywhere. Not that I am thrilled with that, but it could be worse. He will eventually bond with your wife & son, as my three have with my hubby and kids. They just always seem to have a special bond with the person they initially bonded with! 
Please post more pics, your avatar is adorable!!!! And hope you are able to solve all your issues. Like little kids, it is a try and learn situation.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Tony!

Well, some Havs WILL attach themselves to one person, my dog is the same way, she can be playing with my husband or kids, but if I leave the room...she'll follow me! She's gotten better at splitting up her time, but she certainly thinks the sun rises and sets around me, I'm her 'world', so to speak.

I don't crate, at all...but I do agree with the others that 7 hours during the day is a bit long, especially if he sleeps in the cage at night, that would make most of his daily hours in a cage..I have that plastic xpen from Petsmart and love it!! You can also see about gating off a small area? and leaving food, water and a potty pad, etc.

I think Gucci growled at my stepdaughters a few times when they tried to pick her up while she was asleep. I put her on her back and held her muzzle firmly and told her "NO" w/ like a growl....it worked, but she is a VERY smart dog and now she will whimper or YELP when someone annoys her because she's figured out that the KIDS get in trouble and not her! ound: I kid you not...she's a little drama queen and/or ACTRESS!

Mojito is adorable, I love his eye marking..gorgeous! That will look sooo beautiful when his hair gets long.

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Tony. I forgot to say I agree with everyone else about 7 hours being too long for a puppy. We work and Houston is in his crate attached to an expen for 6 hours at a max. When he was a puppy we made arrangements for someone to come to the house half way in between to let him out and play a little bit with him or came home ourselves. Can you come home for lunch or have someone stop by (maybe even a neighbor)? Everyone loves puppies and I am sure someone would volunteer. :biggrin1:


----------



## gocanes (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your posts... neighbor is popping in at lunch and walking the little guy. Considering the pen option.... was curious if a mesh gate on our laundry room and having the cage in there would be a good idea... Please LMK your opinions. It is a good sized laundry room... 8' x 5'.... and he would have about 5' x 5' of free area.

I will post more pics when I get a chance and figure out how too... THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not sure about the laundry room idea....mine like to be in the same room they spend most of their time in when we are home. Izzy is no longer in a pen and she loves to look out the sliding glass door, but Doc, our 13 wk old is in an expen with a crate inside. He has a bed and a potty pad as well. We put the pen on one of those office chair plastic floor pieces....it works great. I take his water away from him while we are gone so he isn't drinking too much. We are only gone for 4 hours a day, so it isn't bad. Anyway, the expen is set up in our family room and he goes into it when I can't watch him, so it's "home" to him whether we are here or not.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am not sure about the laundry room. When Gucci was a pup, she managed to get BEHIND my dryer and for the life of me, I cannot figure out HOW on earth she did this, because I had it blocked off?!?!!? Take a trial run and make sure that can't happen. I was *freaked OUT*, but we were only gone for about 30 minutes. My husband was yelling at me and I told him to go figure out how she managed it, and he could NOT come up w/ an idea either. Very strange..

After that, we went to an xpen in the family room and then to free roam of the house, she always stays by the door and has never destroyed anything in the house, well..besides toilet paper, but that only happens when I'm home! lol

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I am not sure about the laundry room. When Gucci was a pup, she managed to get BEHIND my dryer and for the life of me, I cannot figure out HOW on earth she did this, because I had it blocked off?!?!!? Take a trial run and make sure that can't happen. I was *freaked OUT*, but we were only gone for about 30 minutes. My husband was yelling at me and I told him to go figure out how she managed it, and he could NOT come up w/ an idea either. Very strange..
> 
> Kara


Oh Kara. I remember you posted something about that when it happened. Scary. Great advice.

Tony, :clap2:Good news about the neighbor coming over.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Tony and Mojito, 

welcome to the forum.

Your puppy is very cute, please post more pics , we will enjoy them.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Tony and welcome! :wave:

Little Mojito is adorable, please post more pictures. :biggrin1:
I am adding my vote to the expen, it would be a great idea, give Mojito a lot more room and the crate, pee pads, water, etc can be in there when he needs them.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

A very nice :welcome: from the Netherlands.
Congratulations with your puppy.:baby:


----------

